# المكتوب على الجبين لابد أن تراه العين!!



## نوري كريم داؤد (18 يونيو 2015)

المكتوب على الجبين لابد أن تراه العين!!​

هذهِ المقولة نسمعها ويُرددها دائما الكثير من البشر, قاصدين فيها بأنّ " ما هو مكتوب من الله على الانسان سيتم لا محالة! "  لكن هذهِ هي كذبة ابليس الكبرى على البشر الذين لا يفهمون مقاصد الله من خلقِهِ للإِنسان, ولا يفهمون بأنّ الله قد خلق ألإنسان حر الإرادة والإختيار, ويترك الانسان يتخذ كل قرارتِهِ بمحض حُرِّ إِرادتهِ وقناعتهِ.

فلو قرر اللهُ وكتب امرا على الإِنسان لا يمكن نقضه او تغييرهُ فهذا معناه بالضرورة عدم عدالة الله في دينونتهِ للإنسان, ولا تتعجبوا من هذا الإستنتاج! فكيف سيحاكم اللهُ ويُدين عباده يوم الدينونة بالهلاك الابدي في جهنم النار او الخلاص في ملكوتهِ, إِذا كان الله هو من كتب وقرر أمرا والانسان نفذ الامر المقرر بحذافيرِهِ؟ هنا سيكون الحكم العادل الوحيد أن يمنح الله جنتهِ لكل البشر الخطاة والصالحين على حّدِ سواء, فهم قد نفذوا قراراتِ الله بحذافيرها كعبيد طائعين أُمناء في تنفيذ القرارات والأحكام الصادرة من الله ذاته!

وهدف إبليس من هذهِ الكذبة, هو إتمام نفس هدفهُ من كذبتِهِ ألأُولى على آدم وحواء, فبكذبتهِ الاولى خسر آدم وحواء الحياة الابدية والخلود, فإِبليس بدأ كذبتهُ الاولى على آدم وحواء عندما ذكر لهم نصف الحقيقة, وكتم نصف الحقيقة الباقية عندما قال:

تك (3-1): ..... أيقينا قال اللهُ لا تأكُلا من جميعِ شجر الجنةِ (2) فقالت المرأةُ للحيةِ من ثمرِ شجرِ الجنةِ نأكُل (3) وأما ثمرُ الشجرةِ التي في وسطِ الجنةِ فقال اللهُ لا تأكُلا منهُ ولا تمساهُ كيلا تموتا. (4) فقالت الحيةُ للمرأةِ لن تموتا (5) إنمأ الله عالِمُُ أنكما في يومِ تأكُلانِ منهُ تنفتِحُ أعينُكُما وتصيرانِ كآلهةِ عارفي الخير والشرِ.

فما ذكرهُ الشيطان وقالهُ لآدم وحواء قد تحقق, وفعلا اصبح آدم وحواء يعرفان أن يُميزا بين الخير والشر ولكنهما دخلا في مرحلة جديدة فإكتشفا بأنهما كانا عريانين و ....., فإِبليس لم يقل كل الحقيقة متقصدا, فجسديا لم يدخل عليهم الموت فورا, ولذا تمت غواية آدم, فحواء سبقتهُ بالأكل وها هي امامه تعطيه ليأكل هو أيضا, فأخذ وأكل هو الآخر. ولم يموتا فورا بعد أن أكلا من الشجرة, فقد عاش آدم تِسْعُ مِئةٍ وثلاثُون سنة.

وكما تلاحظون فآدم وحواء بقيا أحرارا بألإرادة وألإِختيار وألفعل, فكان ممكن لهُما أن يأكُلا أو لا يأكلا بناء على قناعتِهِما وحُرِ إِختيارهما, وألله قد أمرهما بعدم الاكل وذكر لهما وحذرهُما بأنّهُما سيموتان كنتيجة لفعل ألأكل, ولكنّهُ تركهما حرّيّ ألإرادة وألإِختيار, وتلاحظون أيضا بأنّ إبليس قال لهما نصف الحقيقة متقصدا, ليلتبس ألأمرُ عليهِما , فكانت النتيجة أنهما ماتا موتا روحيا فوريا وجسديا لاحقا بسبب المعصية التي إرتكباها وهم غير مدركان لجسامة فعلتهما لأنهما كانا مثل الاطفال الابرياء قبل إقتراف المعصية, وهذا ما شفع لهما عند الله سبحانه, فهما لم يكونان يُميزان بين الشر والخير فسهُل لإبليس خداعهما لإرتكاب المعصية والتشكيك في محبة ونوايا الله تجاههُما, لذا ولِعلم الله المسبق بما سيحصل مع آدم وحواء, كان قد أعّد خطة الفداء والتجسد مسبقا, لكي يُعيد الحياة الابدية والخلود لمن يؤمِن بخلاص الله وفدائِهِ.

وبكذبةِ إِبليس الحالية يخسر كُلُ من يعمل بكذبتهِ الجديدة الخلاص والحياة الابدية, فهو ينخدِع ويلتبس ألأمرُ عليه, فإِبليس هُنا أيضا يقول ثانية فقط نصف ألحقيقة مُتقصِدا, فهُناك فعلا أسفار سماوية تُفصِيلية مسجلا فيها كُلّ شيء عن كُلِّ بشر وقد ذُكِرت في الكتاب ألمُقدس, ولكِنّها ليستْ قرارات إِلاهية بل حقائِق أعمال وأفعال وإِيمان كُلِ بشر, فإبليس يخدع ألبشر بنصف ألحقيقة ألمذكورة ويكذِب مُجددا ليلتبِس ألأمر عليهم مجددا, فإِبليس يُبيّنْ كما لو كانت هذهِ ألسجلات تحتوي على قرارات إِلاهية مقررة على كُلِ بشر ليدفع الانسان المخدوع إلى عدم إصلاح إِختياراتِهِ للخروج من طريق الهلاك الذي هو سائِرُ فيهِ , او إِتخاذ قرارات خاطِئة او متخاذلة لتصحيح مسارهُ وإختياراتهُ وإِيمانهُ لإنخداعه وقناعتهِ  بأنّ كُل ما هو مكتوب هو مُقرر من الله مسبقاَ عليهِ , فلا جدوى من فعل شيء او إتخاذ قرار جديد يُناقض ما قد كتب اللهُ عليهِ!

وهنا لشرح الامر وتبسيط الامور على السُذجْ من البشر المخدوعين, ولِتِبيان الحقيقة كاملة امام أعين وفهمِ وإِدراك كُلِّ البشرِ نقول:

أولا: إِنّ الله كُليِّ العلم وسابقِ المعرفة بِكُلِ ما حصل وسيحصل في الوجود من اول يومِ للخلق وإلى آخرِ لحظةِ قبل قيام الساعة وألفناء المقضي والدينونة, فكُلّ شيء حصل وسيحصل مدون ومكتوب في سجلاتِ لديهِ عن كُلِّ شاردة وواردة وحدثْ في الوجود, وعن كُلِّ بشرِ وما حصل وسيحصل معهُ من لحظة ولادتِهِ إلى آخِرِ لحظةِ من حياتِهِ ومماتِهِ , وهنا قد يقول قائِل: "لكن هذا يُثبِت بأنّ كلّ شيء مكتوب مسبقا ومدون فما معنى كل الكلام السابق , والقول بأنّ كل هذا هو كذبة وخديعة إبليس الكبرى للبشر!؟ " وهذا ما سنشرحهُ لاحقا.

ثانيا: إِنّ أعداد البشر من بنيّ آدم الذين عاشوا وسيعيشون على الارض, عدديا وبالفرد الواحد, مكتوب ومسجل ومعروف مسبقا لله الكُليِّ والسابق المعرفة, ومعروفُ مُسبقا لديهِ أيضا كُلّ وجميع ما سيعمل وما سيُومن بهِ كُلُ بشر, ومعروف ومسجل كُلّ شاردةِ او وارِدةِ ستحصل مع كُلِّ بشر وما سيعمل وسيُؤمن بهِ من لحظةِ الحبلِ بهِ وولادتِهِ ولغايةِ مماتهِ ومثولِهِ أمام الديان بيوم الدينونة, والحكم العادل الذي سيستحقهُ وسينالهُ ايضا ومثواهُ في يوم الآخرِ. وكُلِّ هذا ليس مُقررا من قبل الله مسبقاَ عليهِ, بل هو معروف ومدون عنهُ وعليهِ, وهو كامِلُ أفعاله الواقعية وتسجيل لحظي كامل لكُلِّ أعمالهِ وقراراتهِ وإِختياراتِهِ وإِيمانِهِ, والتي عمِلها وإتخذها بكامِلِ إرادتِهِ وحُرِ إِختيارِهِ وقرارتِهِ الصادرة من إِستقلالية إِختياراتِهِ كفرد كامل الحرية بالقرار والتصرف بكيانِهِ كإنسان مستقل مسوؤل عن ذاتِهِ ومصيرِهِ.

ثالثا: إِنّ الله وملائِكتهُ لا زمان لهم, وهم جميعا خارج تأثير وفعل دائرة الزمان والمكان التي تتحكم وتحكم الكون والبشر وحياتهم ومماتهم, لذا يمكننا تصور الآتي لكي نستطيع فهم وإِدراك سبق معرفة الله لكُلِّ شاردةِ وواردةِ حصلت وستحصل في الوجود ومع كل بشر وكُلِّ خليقةِ من خلائِقِهِ لحظةِ بلحظة:

فألله لا زمان لهُ ولا يحدهُ المكان, وهو موجود ومُتواجد في كُلِّ مكانِ وزمان ووقت من ألأزل وإلى ألأبد, من دونِ بداية ولا نهاية تحدهُ, وكذلك قد خلق أللهُ ملائكتهِ, وأعطاهم أن يبقوا خارج تأثير دائرةِ الزمان والمكان, وجعلهم خُداما له وقد أوكل عليهم خدمةِ البشرِ الذين خلقهم وأودع فيهم (في ألبشر) أرواحا من ذاتِهِ, ليصبحوا أنفُسا حية مستقلة, وأرسل الملائكة ليُتابعوا ويُدونوا ويُسجلوا كُلّ حدثِ في الوجود, وكُلّ ما يحصل مع كُلِّ بشرِ من لحظةِ الحبلِ بهِ ولغاية آخِرِ ثانيةِ من حياتِهِ ومماتِهِ, فهذهِ الملائكة ترافق كل بشر فتكتب وتدون وتسجل كل عملِ وشاردة وواردة تصدر عن كُلِّ بشر, تسجِل إيمانه وأعماله الصالحة والشرانية وكُلّ رغباتهِ وشهواتهِ, وكُلّ كلمةِ وفعلِ يصدر عنهُ ومنه سواء تجاه الله او تجاه أخاه الانسان ألآخر, اي تجاه قريبه في آدم والبشرية, وقد نقلت ألملائكة هذهِ السجلات عن أعمالنا الفعلية ونتائِج أعمالنا وإيماننا من دائرةِ زماننا ألمحدود إلى ألخالق في أللازمان, أي في ألأبدية أللامحدودة, وهذهِ السجلات قد سبقتنا إلى ألأبدية, فآدم في هذهِ أللحظة ذاتها يقف في لحظةِ خلقِهِ أمام الخالق وملائِكتِهِ, وكذلك في هذهِ أللحظةِ ذاتها يقف البشر جميعاَ أمام الخالق للدينونةِ في أبديتِهِ أللامحدودة, فألله لا زمان لهُ, أي زمانه متوقف تماماَ, اي لا زمان يحده او يُؤثِر بهِ وعليهِ.

ولذا يتكلم اللهُ في الرؤيا(20-12) عن كتاب " سِفر الحياة " للذين سيخلصون بإيمانهم بفداء الرب يسوع المسيح, وعن كتاب " سفرِ ألأعمال " للذين سيُدانون بحسبِ أعمالهم وبناموس الضمير الذي أودعهُ أللهُ في ألنسمة (الروح) التي أودعها الله منهُ في ألإِنسان وسيهلكون جميعا في بحيرة النار والكبريت, بسبب بسيط جداَ, فأللهُ ألسابق ألمعرفة بما سيجرى من ألأزل وإلى ألأبد قال " لا صالح فيكم, ولا واحد!" وهذا معناه إِنّ جميع البشر قد أخلوا بإحدى وصايا الناموس العشرة المودعة في ضمير الإنسان, وألإخلال بأيّ واحدة من الوصايا يُعدُ تعدِيا وإِخلالا بكُلِ الوصايا العشرة, مما يؤدي إلى الدينونة ونوال الدينونة والهلاك الابدي في جهنم النار بعيدا عن الخالق, كما ورد ذلك في:

الرؤيا(20-12): ورأيْتُ الأمْوات صِغارًا وكِبارًا واقِفِين أمام اللهِ، وانْفتحتْ أسْفارٌ، وانْفتح سِفْرٌ آخرُ هُو سِفْرُ الْحياةِ، ودِين الأمْواتُ مِمّا هُو مكْتُوبٌ فِي الأسْفارِ بِحسبِ أعْمالِهِمْ. (13) وسلّم الْبحْرُ الأمْوات الّذِين فِيهِ، وسلّم الْموْتُ والْهاوِيةُ الأمْوات الّذِين فِيهِما. ودِينُوا كُلُّ واحِدٍ بِحسبِ أعْمالِهِ. (14) وطُرِح الْموْتُ والْهاوِيةُ فِي بُحيْرةِ النّارِ. هذا هُو الْموْتُ الثّانِي. (15) وكُلُّ منْ لمْ يُوجدْ مكْتُوبًا فِي سِفْرِ الْحياةِ طُرِح فِي بُحيْرةِ النّارِ.

لاحظوا إِنّ يوحنا قد "رأى الحدث , اي الكل وقوفا امام الخالق للدينونة" في أللازمان أي في الابدية أللامحدودة, وتلاحظون أيضا, إِنّ ألموت ذاته وألهاوية ألتي يوجد فيها أبليس طُرِحا أيضا في بحيرة النار والكبريت الابدية , وأيضا قد سمتْ ألرؤيا الذين يدانون بحسبِ أفعالهم بألأموات, أي الهالكين في بحيرة النار والكبريت مع الشياطين.  ولن يخلُص إلا ألذين كُتِبت أسمائهُم في سجل سفر الحياة, أي سجلِ سفر المؤمنين بفداء الرب يسوع المسيح فقط لا غير.

وهنا نقول لا يوجد ولم يُقرِر الله مسبقاَ أي شيء أو مصير على أحدِ من البشر, من آدم إلى آخِر مولود للبشر إلى يوم الدين, وما هو مُسجل وقد كُتِب في ألأسفار عن وعلى البشر , هو ما سجلتهُ الملائكة المواكبة لحياةِ كُلِ بشر لحظة بلحظة من حياتِهِ, وهو حقائق عاشها ألإنسان بملء حُرِّ إِرادته وإِختيارهِ وإِيمانه بفداء المسيح , وقد نقلتهُ ألملائكة من زماننا ألذي يحكمنا إلى السماء لِتضعهُ أمام ألخالق ليُديننا بحسبِ هذهِ ألسجلات عن إِيماننا بالفداء لنخلُص ونذهب إلى ملكوت الله السماوي, أو يُديننا بحسبِ ناموس الضمير عن أعمالنا فنهلك في بحيرة النار والكبريت إلى ألأبد. 

رابعا: إِنّ الله لا يتدخل في قرار أو حياة أي بشر إِلا لمنفعة وخلاص وليس هلاك ذلك ألشخص كفرد, فعندما أرى ألمسيح لشاول مجْدهُ, لم يُجبرهُ على إِتخاذ قرار معين , بل أراهُ خطأ مساره, لكي يُصحِح مساره بمحضِ وكامل حرية إِختيارهِ إِنْ أراد أنْ يخلُص, وإِلا لكان أليوم بولس من ألهالكين, فتدخُل ألله جعلهُ يُصحح إِختياراته وقراراتِهِ ويكسب ألخلاص وملكوت ألله لنفسِهِ, ولكثيرِ من ألبشر بما بذلهُ من جُهدِ وتعب ليكسبهم للإيمان وطريق ألحق وألخلاص ليكونوا من جُملةِ شعبِ ألله ألمختار ألسماوي, وقد فعل ألله هذا أيضا وتدخل في مسار حياة البعض ولم يُرغم أحدا منهم على إِتخاذ أي قرار, كما حصل مع نوح وإبراهيم وموسى ويشوع وكُلِ إِسمِِ مذكور في ألعهد القديم والجديد, فألله لا يتدخل إلا لِيخلُص ليس هولاء فقط بل كُلّ من يؤمن عن كلامهم وأفعالهم التي نتجت عن حُرِ إِتخاذ قراراتهم.

ولنا تعزية في أعداد المخلصين التي لا تُحصى, كما في:

الرؤيا (7 – 9): .... فإذا بجمع كثير لا يستطع أحد أن يحصيه من كل أُمة وقبيلة, وشعب ولسان واقفون أمام العرش وأمام الحمل لابسين حللا بيضا وبأيديهم سعف نخل . ...... (15) لذلك هم أمام عرش الله يعبدونه نهارا وليلا في هيكله والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم (16) فلا يجوعون ولا يعطشون ولا تأخذهم الشمس ولا الحر البتة. (17) لان الحمل الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويرشدهم الى ينابيع ماء الحياة ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم.



ودمتم بسلام الرب يسوع المسيح ورعايته

أخوكم في ألإيمان والتبني بفداء الرب يسوع المسيح

نوري كريم داؤد


​


----------



## kamel.b (18 يونيو 2015)

موضوع جميل فعلا وانا دايما لاتعجبنى كلمة مكتوب وكمان كلمة نصيب وايضا كلمة الحظ


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2015)

اراده الانسان مع تسليم المشيئه للرب
شكرا للموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (19 يونيو 2015)

موضوع قيم أخونا نوري.

للأسف هذه ثقافة دخيله على الإنسان المسيحي الناطق بالعربية، بسبب الثقافة المحيطة به.


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2015)

موضوع رائع ومهم .. شكرا لحضرتك  الرب يعوض تعبك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2015)

لا يوجد شئ في المسيحية اسمه المكتوب على الجبين لازم تراه العين بل ان المسيحية قائمة على محض اختيارنا رب المجد يسوع مخلصا وفاديا وربا والها وابا سماويا بل حبيبا فنخلص وتكون لنا الحياة الابدية هذا اولا اما باقي الاشياء هي تحدث بسماح من الله اولا وبمحض اختياراتنا ثانيا لان الله خلق الانسان كامل الارادة وحر في اختياراته وعليه ان يتحمل عواقب اختياراته السيئة وكل من يفكر بعقل وبحكمة ويختار الخيارات الصحيحة التي توافق مشيئة الله في حياته بعد خلاصه برب المجد يسوع ينجح في كل امور حياته ويوفقه الله وينعم عليه ببركاته الزمنية والروحية ويكلله باكليل البر في الملكوت الابدي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2015)

نوري كريم داؤد قال:


> هذهِ المقولة نسمعها ويُرددها دائما الكثير من البشر, قاصدين فيها بأنّ " ما هو مكتوب من الله على الانسان سيتم لا محالة! "  لكن هذهِ هي كذبة ابليس الكبرى على البشر الذين لا يفهمون مقاصد الله من خلقِهِ للإِنسان, ولا يفهمون بأنّ الله قد خلق ألإنسان حر الإرادة والإختيار,* ويترك الانسان يتخذ كل قرارتِهِ بمحض حُرِّ إِرادتهِ وقناعتهِ.*


 *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أدفع عن نفسك المرض إن أستطعت ...!!!*​
*[FONT=&quot]أتخذ قرار بأنك ( لن تمرض ) طيلة حياتك ..
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتخذ قراراً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بأن تصل الى سن المائة أو المائتين ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لون بشرتك ويوم مولدك  وأختر أبويك والبلد التى ستولد فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو كانت أجابتك بأنك لا تستطيع ( وهذا طبعا مفروغ منه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى حضرتك ترجمت المثل غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](( المكتوب ع الجبين لازم تشوفه العين ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاعلاقة له بحرية الأختيار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن يُقصَد به ( الأمور القهرية ) التى تقع على الأنسان خارج نطاق سيطرته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا يملك لنفسه دفعاً لها سواء بالإيجاب أو السلب 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]لى عودة لجزئية أخرى ...
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2015)

هنالك امور نحن مسيرين بها كاين نولد وصفاتنا الوراثية ومتى نولد ومتى ننتقل من هذا العالم ومن هم عوائلنا اما المرض والضيقة والالم يسمح بها الله لاختياراتنا التي لا تصب في سياق ارادة ومشيئة الله في حياتنا او لاننا بعيدين عن الله كل البعد في حياتنا فينبههنا الله عنةطريق الالم والضيقة والمرض لنصرخ اليه ولنستنجد به ولنتذكر بانه نحن لنا الها ويجب علينا ان نعبده وان يكون هو هدف حياتنا الجوهري وغايتنا ارضائه عنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> هنالك امور نحن مسيرين بها كاين نولد *وصفاتنا الوراثية*


*يبقى هو دة المكتوب ع الجبين 
واحد ورث مرض من أبويه 
فين الأختبار هنا وفين الأختيار ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> اما المرض والضيقة والالم *يسمح بها الله* لاختياراتنا التي *لا **تصب **في سياق ارادة ومشيئة الله* في حياتنا او لاننا بعيدين عن الله كل البعد في حياتنا فينبههنا الله عنةطريق الالم والضيقة والمرض لنصرخ اليه ولنستنجد به ولنتذكر بانه نحن لنا الها ويجب علينا ان نعبده وان يكون هو هدف حياتنا الجوهري وغايتنا ارضائه عنا


*كييف يعنى يسمح بيها 
وفى نفس ذات الوقت لا تصب فى سياق أرادته ؟
سمح بيها غصب عنه يعنى ؟
وبعدين
هو ما فيش غير المؤمن اللى ربنا بيجيب له أمراض وبلاوى
علشان يستنجد بيه ؟!!!!
هناك أيضاً كفرة وملاحدة بيصابوا بأمراض
دول وضعهم أية ؟
بيزيدوا كفر على كفر وضلال على ضلال

*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2015)

حتى المؤمن ربنا يسمح ليه بالامراض والضيقات والالام لانه يحبه ويريد ان ينقيه لانه مكتوب من يحبه الله يؤدبه ولكي يتمجد هو بها من خلال هذه الالام وهي كلها تصب في صالحنا ولخيرنا اما اين نولد وصفاتنا الوراثية فهي حسب ارادة الله لان الله هو كامل التحكم بخلقنا ولكنه يسمح لنا باختياره ربا ومخلصا وفاديا وابا سماويا وانه لا يفرض نفسه علينا ابدا وهو قد اعطانا حرية فعل الخير او الشر فالاشرار هم اختاروا بانفسهم بشرورهم وروح الله لا يسكن فيهم لذلك يمرضون ويزدادون ضلالا اما اذا تابوا وندموا على شروروهم واعترفوا بها لخالقهم الرب يسوع وقبلوا خلاصه وفدائه لهم فسيغفر لله ذنوبهم وسينساها وسيفتح معهم صفحة جديدة وهذا لا يعني انهم لن يمرضوا ولن يتعرضوا للضيقات لان حياتنا المسيحية تتخللها المصائب والالام والامراض لان الرب يسوع قد قال سيكون لكم ضيق في العالم لكن ثقوا بانني قد غلبت العالم فمن يثبت للنهاية سيخلص


----------



## نوري كريم داؤد (26 يونيو 2015)

الاخوة الاعزاء في المسيح  kamel.b ,النهيسى , soul & life  ,  Jesusslave زالأُخت أمة الموقرين​
شكرا لمروركم الكريم, وشكرا لتعليقاتكم , فعلا " *المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفه العين* " موضوع متناقل على الألسن في محيطنا, وهذا الخطأ الشائع سببه بعض المعتقدات الدينية الدخيلة في مجتمعنا, وهي تحبط البشر وتمنعهم من إستعمال عقولهم وممارسة حرية الإختيار والتفكير الحر, فما دام كل شيء مكتوب فيقبلوا كل شيء وينتهي الامر بهم للهلاك. فالله يعلم المستقبل وقد تمَّ تدوين كل شاردة وواردة عن كُل بشر من اول لحظة في حياته إلى نهايتها, لكن ليس شيئا مكتوب من الله كأمر مفروض من الله على الإنسان ولا مفر منه!

فلو إستعمل البشر عقولهم فعلا وفكروا "كيف سيُحاسبنا ألله في يوم الدينونة بشيء كتبه هو ونفذناه بحذافيره خير تفيذ - فما ذنبنا ونحن لسنا سوى عبيد طائعين؟ " فالله لا يمكنه محاسبتنا إلا إذا كنا حريّ الإرادة في إختياراتنا كلها" ففي حينه فقط نكون مسوؤلين عن تصرفاتنا وأعمالنا وإيماننا.

اخوكم في الايمان

نوري كريم داؤد​


----------



## نوري كريم داؤد (26 يونيو 2015)

الاخ عبود عبده عبود الموقر​
يُمكنكَ أنْ تُفكِر بإنَّ حياة الانسان على الارض مجرد فترة إمتحان, وفترة بداية الإمتحان ونهايته مقررة عليه, لكن إجاباته في الامتحان ستقرر نتيجته إن كان ناجحا او راسبا فاشلا.

الإنسان حر في إختيار دينه وحر في تفكيره وعمله صالحا او طالحا, حُر في عمل الخير او عمل الشر, حُر في محبتهِ لله او إلحاده, بالحقيقة هو حُر في كل شيء في حياته وقراراته, وبعكسِه لا يمكن ألله أن يُدينه على شيء لم يكن هو حُرا في إتخاذ القرار والإختيار فيه, وإلا لأصبح الله غير عادل في أحكامه.

أما لون البشرة والطول ولون العيننين وغيرها من صفاة وراثية فهي لا تعني شيئا لله, فهو من خلق الجينات والصفات الوراثية لنتميز بعضنا عن بعض, لكن كل البشر سواسية امامه لا يُحاسبهم على الوانهم او أشكالهم, لكن سيُحاسبهم على إيمانهم وأعمالهم, سيحاسبهم على محبتهم او كرههم للغير سواء كان ذلك له تعالى او للبشر الآخرين, وقد حدد الوصايا العشرة وكتبها في ناموس الضمير ووضعها في روح الانسان فهي التي سيُحاسب عليها البشر, "أحبب الرب إلهك وأحبب قريبك كنفسك" وهذهِ هي الدينونة.

أما المرض فيُمكن إعتباره من ضمن إسئلة الامتحان والتجارب, أما كيفية التصرف تجاه المشكلة وقبولها فهذا سيحاسب عليه الانسان, وهنا أقول إقرأ سفر أيوب والإمتحان الذي مرَّ به, وكيف إجتاز الامتحان!  الولادة والموت اي ساعة دخول الانسان إلى الدنيا والحياة ومغادرتها هي الوحيدة التي يمكن إعتبارها مكتوبة, فهي فترة بداية الامتحان ونهايته.

أخوك نوري كريم داؤد​


----------

